# Hello Everyone



## teeezyy (Nov 10, 2009)

I am no longer lurking in the shadows around here! :] My name is Justine, I'm 21, and I live in Georgia.. I actually wasn't into MAC products until their Style Black collection came out. Since then, I've been ADDICTED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aside from MAC, I love BareEscentuals, NYX, and NARS. Lets see... OH, I also do some videos on YouTube to help out some ladies. I enjoy doing that because it just makes you feel really good when they email you and tell you how much you have helped out. I just started, but feel free to check it out. 

YouTube - teeezyy's Channel

And I do want to point out that this is the cutest smiley I have EVER seen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Justine


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome! So that you are aware, you are not supposed to put links to personal blogs/youtube channels anywhere except in your signature. You can edit your signature under the User Control Panel. Glad to have you here!


----------



## n_c (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## teeezyy (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Welcome! So that you are aware, you are not supposed to put links to personal blogs/youtube channels anywhere except in your signature. You can edit your signature under the User Control Panel. Glad to have you here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
alright. ill remember that, thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

hello! another mac addict in the making i see! have fun!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi & Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy the site.


----------



## Nushki (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2009)

Glad you have joined us - enjoy the site!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Justine and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Justine!!!


----------

